# cracked glass!



## wolfy23 (Jan 12, 2009)

Just moved in my newly acquired 125g tank and after setting it on the stand noticed a place where the glass has been damaged. I have no idea when or how the damage occurred. It does not appear to completely compromise the glass, but it is at the point where the front bonds to the left side.
Would you guys look at the pics and give me opinions? Thanks very much- I SO hope my tank can be saved!
Wow- sorry for the pics being so big!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok, here goes. Disclaimer: the following advice may not work. 

I spoke to my brother who works at a glass shop and has been building his own tanks for many years. If this happened to him, this is what he would do:

1) drain the tank and dry.
2) repair the chip with a "window repair kit".
3) allow more than enough time to cure.
4) cut 1'' pieces of glass to reinforce the corner on each side. Glue them in place on the interior of the aquarium.

He thinks it will work, but suggests using caution until it proves sea worthy.-)

oh yes, if there is a crack forming, then all games are off. Replace the glass and reseal.


----------



## wolfy23 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you very much pasfur, I'll do that. There are no signs of cracks, it is what I would consider a chip- so I believe the advice will work out. Please thank your brother for me. : )


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree with Pasfur. My 25g has a chip like this and has had it for 2 years. IDK where it came from (my brother :evil but i'm not saying any names ;-). I on the other hand didn't do anything like what Pasfur suggested, but to be on the safe side i would, because no 2 accidents are identicle.


----------

